# Bailey boy posing



## mandy (Dec 6, 2009)

Bailey at home posing. Loves his photo taken.!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he is so cute.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I love the shaggy fur! Benny's fur is longer right now too. I love it.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

he is so cute!!


----------

